# Strasse und Hausnummer in String trennen?



## babuschka (4. Sep 2006)

Hi!

ich habe einen String, z.B. "Musterweg 13" oder auch "Musterstr. 15b"

diesen String möchte ich gerne in 2 bzw. 3 Strings trennen. 

Strasse
Hausnummer
Zusatz

wenn kein Zusatz im String vorkommt, dann soll die Variable zusatz NULL sein. 

wie kann ich das in Java in einer kleinen funktion realisieren?

gruesse, 

budinger


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2006)

Du suchst bis die 1. Zahl in deiner Adresse vorkommt. Dann hohlst du dir den substring von teil1 und teil2. Auf Teil 1 brauchst du noch ein trim(). Dann suchst du in Teil2 weiter, ob nochmal etwas anderes als einen Nummer vorkommt. Falls ja teilst du nochmal in zwei Teile via substring. Falls nicht einfach der dritten Varialbe null zuordnen.


----------



## Murray (4. Sep 2006)

Allerdings wird der Algorithmus schnell kompliziert, wenn man auch Sonderfälle wie Strassennamen mit Leerzeichen etc. behandeln will - fast aussichtslos wird es mit Kandidaten wie "Strasse des 17. Juni 45a"


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2006)

Wegen den Leerzeichen soll ja bis zur 1. Zahl gesucht werden. Wusste gar nicht dass es Straßennamen mit Zahlen im Namen selbst gibt. Dann rollt man das pferd halt von hinten auf und nimmt die letzte Zahl


----------



## Gast (5. Sep 2006)

und was wäre dann mit "Strasse des 17. Juni 45a, Appartment 23"


----------



## Murray (5. Sep 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wusste gar nicht dass es Straßennamen mit Zahlen im Namen selbst gibt.


Dann warst Du noch nie in Mannheim; dort heissen die Straßen (im Zentrum) Q7, E1, L2 etc.

Unschön ist auch, dass es Adressen ohne Hausnummer (kleine Straße) und auch Adressen ohne Strassennamen (in sehr kleinen Orten) geben kann - allerdings sind Fehler in diesen Algorithmen normalerweise zu verschmerzen, da man eigentlich immer Strasse und Hausnummer hinterher wieder hintereinander ausgibt. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn die Daten in strukturierter Form braucht, um z.B. eine Postleitzahlensuche oder eine Adresseprüfung anzubinden.


----------



## André Uhres (5. Sep 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Wusste gar nicht dass es Straßennamen mit Zahlen im Namen selbst gibt..


In Luxemburg gibt es eine Strasse die heisst "1900".


----------

